# Itapiranga, Santa Catarina (fotos novas)



## jean10lj (Aug 18, 2019)

Algumas fotos novas e a mais de Itapiranga, Santa Catarina, na divisa com o Rio Grande do Sul e a Argentina.

Área territorial
281,782km² [2020]

População estimada
17.007pessoas [2020]










Itapiranga (cidade) à esquerda, o Rio Grande do Sul na direita, e o Rio Uruguai coberto de nevoeiro.









Itapiranga (cidade).









Barra do Macaco.









Obra Kolping de Itapiranga, a primeira do tipo no Brasil (Fundada em 15/11/1931). Kolpingwerk, uma organização social internacional ligada à Igreja Católica com sede na cidade alemã de Köln (Colônia) - Alemanha.









Volta de Capela (Rio Uruguai/Linha Sede Capela)









Marco das Três Fronteiras (RS/SC/Argentina)









Igreja de Linha Popi.









Igreja de Linha Chapéu.

















Centro histórico germânico (Linha Cordilheira).

















Mirante da Linha Presidente Becker (divisa Argentina e Brasil).

















Bairro Bela Vista









Loteamento Portal do Sol









UCEFF Itapiranga (Instituição de ensino superior)









Oktoberfest (a mais antiga do Brasil é em Itapiranga).


































Edifício Peperi.









Cervejaria Laßberg.









Hospital Sagrada Família.









Casas típicas no centro da cidade.


























































Texto original (em inglês) por Neil Peart, ao se perder no extremo-oeste de Santa Catarina e se hospedar em Itapiranga: NEP News, Weather and Sports


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Cara, que coisa boa ver Itapiranga por aqui. Berço da Oktober no Brasil.

Morei aí por 1 ano. Tenho um carinho pra lá de especial por este pedacinho de terra. 

Esbanja qualidade de vida e desenvolvimento.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Quero muito conhecer Itapiranga. Baita cidade, todos que a conhecem rasgam elogios. Excelentes fotos!


----------



## Imassgn (May 21, 2021)

Muito bom ver essas cidadezinhas catarinenses por aqui. Pra mim elas são modelos a serem seguidos, um exemplo do que seria o interior do país caso ele fosse desenvolvido.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Bela cidade! Pra mim, pelo menos, era inteiramente desconhecida.


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Belíssima cidade! Lindas construções em madeira!


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Belíssima cidade com um patrimônio muito interessante, tenho muito interesse em conhecer e nem fica tão longe da minha assim. Essa UCEFF tem um curso de veterinária relativamente famoso na região. 

Nunca consegui averiguar se Itapiranga é mais antiga que Mondaí… tens essa informação?

Belíssimas fotos.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Bela cidade. Parabéns pelo thread.


----------



## ZekaPOA (Feb 26, 2009)

Meu pai era viajante no ramo de tintas, e nas férias escolares levava, em revezamento, minha mãe, eu e meus irmãos para viajar juntos, assim, por anos viajei quase todo interior do RS e SC. Em janeiro de 1981, conheci Itapiranga, lembro de gostar da cidade, muito simpática e povo acolhedor. Assistimos a uma partida de futebol, onde a torcida gritava “safrita, safrita”, depois fui saber que um dos times era do frigorífico da cidade. Após o jogo, um cliente do meu pai nos deu um balde cheio de uvas. E assim fiquei com boas lembranças da cidade.


----------



## paravariar (May 12, 2020)

Cidade pequena mas interessante. A prova de que com pouca coisa, só com um pouco de capricho, pode-se ter bons ressultados.


----------



## jean10lj (Aug 18, 2019)

Pietrin said:


> Belíssima cidade com um patrimônio muito interessante, tenho muito interesse em conhecer e nem fica tão longe da minha assim. Essa UCEFF tem um curso de veterinária relativamente famoso na região.
> 
> Nunca consegui averiguar se Itapiranga é mais antiga que Mondaí… tens essa informação?
> 
> Belíssimas fotos.


Pelo que sei a história de Porto Novo (Itapiranga) e Porto Feliz (Mondaí) começaram na década de 1920. Creio que a fundação de Porto Feliz (Mondaí) ocorreu cerca de quatro anos antes que de Porto Novo (Itapiranga). Mondaí em 1922 e Itapiranga em 1926.

Mapa de 1933:


----------



## jean10lj (Aug 18, 2019)

Rio Uruguai no mês de setembro, em Linha Sede Capela, com a florada dos ipês e a brotação das decíduas:


























Tirei fotos neste mesmo local ano passado durante a seca que tivemos em fevereiro/março/abril. A água do rio estava caribenha por causa da falta de chuva.


































Próximo à cidade:










Rio Peperi-Guaçu na divisa com a Argentina em Linha Presidente Becker










Bairro Morada Feliz, em Linha Santa Fé Alta, em agosto

*







*


----------



## Donavam (Mar 12, 2014)

[QUOTE = "jean10lj, postagem: 175465883, membro: 1486914"]
Rio Uruguai no mês de setembro, em Linha Sede Capela, com a florada dos ipês e a brotação das decíduas:


[ANEXAR = cheio] 2150953 [/ ANEXAR]



[/ CITAR]

Interessante essa segunda foto, o Uruguai no meio não parece fundo, ao contrário da margem de onde foi tirada uma foto. Sabe me dizer a profundidade média desse canal?


----------



## jean10lj (Aug 18, 2019)

Interessante essa segunda foto, o Uruguai no meio não parece fundo, ao contrário da margem de onde foi tirada a foto. Sabe me dizer a profundidade média desse canal?
[/QUOTE]

O Rio Uruguai tem o que chamamos popularmente de "canalão", foram feitas medições pela ANA (Agência Nacional de Águas) com sonar, creio eu. Nunca achei dados oficiais, mas a informação é que passa fácil dos 50m de profundidade no canal em vários pontos, enquanto em outros locais tem até rochas expostas com corredeiras, é bem curioso.

Por isso o pessoal costuma dizer que o rio é "traiçoeiro", e realmente é, em muitos pontos. Tem várias quedas e canais, em outros locais como na "volta" de Sede Capela a profundidade é bem mais homogênea, e o pessoal até fazia competições entre os amigos para nadar até o outro lado (Pinheirinho do Vale/RS).


















Alí em Capela o rio é visivelmente mais fundo por toda sua largura. Isso que essas fotos acima eu tirei durante um período de estiagem.


----------



## Donavam (Mar 12, 2014)

[QUOTE = "jean10lj, postagem: 175495929, membro: 1486914"]
Interessante essa segunda foto, o Uruguai no meio não parece fundo, ao contrário da margem de onde foi tirada uma foto. Sabe me dizer a profundidade média desse canal?
[/ CITAR]

O Rio Uruguai tem o que chamamos popularmente de "canalão", foram selecionados pela ANA (Agência Nacional de Águas) com sonar, creio eu. Nunca achei dados oficiais, mas a informação é que passa fácil dos 50m de profundidade no canal em vários pontos, enquanto em outros locais tem rochas expostas com corredeiras, é bem curioso.

Por isso o pessoal costuma dizer que o rio é "traiçoeiro", e realmente é, em muitos pontos. Tem várias quedas e canais, em outros locais como na "volta" de Sede Capela a profundidade é bem mais homogênea, e o pessoal até competições entre os amigos para nadar até o outro lado (Pinheirinho do Vale / RS).

[ANEXAR = cheio] 2159888 [/ ANEXAR]
[ANEXAR = cheio] 2159889 [/ ANEXAR]

Alí em Capela o rio é visivelmente mais fundo por toda sua largura. Isso que essas fotos acima eu tirei durante um período de estiagem.
[/ CITAR]



Sim, a foto que eu queria marcar era justamente uma que foi feita na Sede Capela, onde se vê ao centro do rio uma grande laje, um lugar que aparentemente não parece ser fundo (na parte da laje), no entanto, bem na lateral perto da terra, parece que passa um canalão.

Vou tentar postar um vídeo do rio nessa parte em Sede Capela.

[MEDIA = youtube] AfwVa_Kmx20 [/ MEDIA]


----------



## jean10lj (Aug 18, 2019)

Sim, é bem fundo no canalão. Em fotos aéreas da pra ver melhor


----------



## Thiago Braga Freire (Feb 19, 2006)

Muito bom o thread! Itapiranga é uma cidade agradável! Estive algumas vezes lá por alguns dias! O único ponto negativo é o "isolamento" da cidade! Se construíssem uma ponte ligando SC ao RS iria fazer a cidade crescer muito! Talvez se fosse construída um pouco mais longe do centro, de maneira que os caminhões e ônibus não precisassem passar pela zona urbana, seria ótimo!


----------

